# New Pup on the Block!



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Last Saturday we picked up our new pup! He's Libby's full brother, and he's settling in really well! Here's Sawyer! 

At the breeder's when we picked him up! We spent about 2 hours there talking dogs and playing with the pups. 










Then we drove to my Aunt and Uncle's house to wear out some puppy energy before making the 6 hour drive back home. Here are two videos of him and their 1 1/2 year old shepherd mix, Roxie, who is REALLY good with puppies:





He was really good on the drive home. A bit of whining, but he slept for most of the ride. He has a green splotch on his side from his ear tattoo.










Libby meets her new brother! A friend stayed with her while we made the trip... we figured it would be less stressful for everyone involved. Neither were too sure what to make of the other:










But he's growing on her! She is so much faster and more agile, so sometimes she plays a bit too rough for his tastes, but he can dish it right back when he wants to!










Here's a video of them playing:



We've had no accidents in the house yet (!) and he is already responding to hand signals for sit, down, and touch, as well as his name. He can climb stairs, but can't go down yet! 

Providing he turns out as well as the breeder thinks he will (hopefully even better than his daddy, who is now a Canadian grand champion), we'll be showing him. Hopefully some of you experienced folks could give me some pointers on stacking, etc? The breeder said she would show him but I wouldn't mind doing it myself!

Cheers!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

He's a cutey, love his face in the first pic.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh how adorable!! It looks to me like Libby just took to him REALLY well - almost like she's just been waiting for her lil brother to show up all along, lol! 
Congratulations to you AND Libby! Have fun - looks like both of them will!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd suggest to go sign up for some handling classes at your local kennel club. They'll help you learn all about stacking, etc and it gives you a chance to talk to experienced as well as other new folks.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, I will have to see what's available in that regard. I have never heard of such a class, but they must exist. If not, luckily there are a number of people in my hunting club who also show their dogs themselves so I am sure I can get pointers from them. However, I'd still love some critiques from the forum as well!

Oh, I forgot to tell you his registered name: Ataboy's New Sheriff In Town


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

What an adorable puppy!!!!! Congrats


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

LOVE HIM! He is a cutey. Libby and Sawyer on the couch is a priceless picture. And his registered name...best one I have heard yet!!!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Funny you say that, Alpha... Everyone always asks us if we named Libby from the character in LOST, but we didn't... but Sawyer IS named after the LOST character and everyone thinks he's from Tom Sawyer! 

"New Sheriff In Town" is what Sawyer calls himself in one episode of the show... I think it suits the pup!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oooh he's really cute! Congrats! I love the pic with Libby in her playbow and Sawyer just looks a BIT unsure..lol


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

"There's a New Sheriff in Town" Yep Sawyer says this after he took the guns and hid them from everyone in Season 2. Yes I'm a bit Sawyer obessed. 

Also he is adorable! I wants him, He just has this, Hello World I am Sawyer and you will bow to my wishes look to his face! Now as long as he dosn't start giveing people cute little nick names were good right?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Sawyer is adorable! Glad the 2 are getting along great too! He's such a smart little guy! How old is he now?

Also, it seems like everyone has a show prospect these days! Hope he turns out wonderfully


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

He's sooooo cute!!! (Definitely not helping with my puppy fever )

I'm glad he and Libby are getting along so well! And of course, I can't wait to see him grow up


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Sawyer is soooo cute! Wish he and my Llewellin pup Calypso could play together! Is she 8 weeks old too? Isn't it lovely to have a new puppy in your home? I, too, love the pictures of Libby and Sawyer together. Enjoy him!


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Cute cute cuuute!!!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Yah, he hasn't started giving everyone nicknames yet, and he's not very sarcastic, but who knows what will happen when he hits his teenage years!

He was 9 weeks old yesterday. 9.8lbs this morning.

Thanks guys!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Funny you say that, Alpha... Everyone always asks us if we named Libby from the character in LOST, but we didn't... but Sawyer IS named after the LOST character and everyone thinks he's from Tom Sawyer!
> 
> "New Sheriff In Town" is what Sawyer calls himself in one episode of the show... I think it suits the pup!


I never watched Lost...I just like the name...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww, puppy!!!! I'm having puppy fever now.. lol. 

It's funny what you said about Lost!! My neighbours just recently got a new Cavalier puppy whom they named Hurley. Their older Cav is Libby too, and they were both named after the Lost characters . And funny coincidence.. they're both full brother and sister too!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha, we actually considered the name Hurley or Hugo early on! Wouldn't that have been funny!



> I never watched Lost...I just like the name...


Thanks!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

He is so cute! Congratulations on the new addition- and I LOVE the name choice, haha. I love the look he's giving Libby in that first picture of them together.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Adorable! Sawyer is one of my fave dog names, so love it!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

So incredibly sweet. Love the roly-poly puppy stage. Congrats!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!

This pup is so incredibly keen... he's doing really well with sit and down, is shaking paws, is on the 2nd level of "puppy zen" and we're working on "stand", all with clicker training. Training a pup with shaping is proving to be a lot of fun! With Libby we used a lot of luring when she was a pup, but now that we know a lot more about shaping we are training Sawyer this way.

We have had our first house accident, unfortunately... but it was obviously our fault!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ahem...I think we are due for more puppy pictures!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Ahem...I think we are due for more puppy pictures!


Eh, that would be an affirmative!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Eh, that would be an affirmative!


Yep! It's almost like you're busy with a puppy or something...


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

What a cutie, and Libby looks like she's really adjusting to him without any real difficulty. They're going to be adorable together.


----------

